# New Stalker Tank from Micro Art Studios



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

*New Micro Art Iron brotherhoods Models*












Micro art are aimming to release two new units for the Iron Brotherhood. One is a transport tank that would be great in many Ad mech or Dark Mech forces. The second is a metal inf model again great in Ad Mech and Dark Mech forces.

I really like these two models, the turret on the stalker needs to be changed a bit I think maybe a bit bulker or something right now it looks a bit off.

More pictures
http://microartstudio.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=281&p=429#p429


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Holy cow that tank looks fucking awesome.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Anybody else, when they saw the tank think of a Blood Pact Stalk Tank from the Gaunts Ghosts series? Seriously though, cool models I like the infantry alot definatly could make some kind of industrial Guard/Mechanicus Adept  Good find.


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

dark angel said:


> Anybody else, when they saw the tank think of a Blood Pact Stalk Tank from the Gaunts Ghosts series? Seriously though, cool models I like the infantry alot definatly could make some kind of industrial Guard/Mechanicus Adept  Good find.


Absolutely the first thing that lept into my mind. Hope they do more Blood Pact stuff, people have been waiting for proper traitor guard models for 20 years now, glad someone have started making some.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Death Shroud said:


> Absolutely the first thing that lept into my mind. Hope they do more Blood Pact stuff, people have been waiting for proper traitor guard models for 20 years now, glad someone have started making some.


I second this! I'm definitely thinking of adding this baby to my traitors.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Nice model, i really like the novel carrying method for the troops,reminds of the squids in matrix,the head is very similar looking,would liked to have seen more surface detail on the huge plates, the cog paint design would have made great scuplted detail. but not bad.


----------



## admiraldick (Sep 9, 2008)

Micro Art Studios have just announced there lastest product in the "Iron Brotherhood" (which look suspiciously like something else we may have seen in the 40kiverse), and this time its a real doosey.

i introduce: The Stalker MkI

and yeah, those are dudes being transported underneath like lobster babies!


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

I could totally see this in chaos iron warriors list with a predator turrent on top. It would fit in with some defilers for a mech walker army.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

the only thing I don't like are the passenger testicles.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Stella Cadente said:


> the only thing I don't like are the passenger testicles.


Agreed. That's... just not a cool way to travel.

Otherwise the model is awesome. I'll have to let my Adeptus Mechanicus playing friend know about these.


----------



## admiraldick (Sep 9, 2008)

whoops! couldn't find another thread when i posted (but i guess that's pretty obvious now).



dark angel said:


> Anybody else, when they saw the tank think of a Blood Pact Stalk Tank from the Gaunts Ghosts series?


weird, its almost like they _wanted _you to think of that!



bitsandkits said:


> would liked to have seen more surface detail on the huge plates, the cog paint design would have made great scuplted detail.


it would have been cool, but it would also have been increadibly limiting. so i'm not so worried.



Stella Cadente said:


> the only thing I don't like are the passenger testicles.


personally, i would have said it was the cleverest thing about this model. i don't think its done amazingly (they are a little exposed and low to the ground, but when you're half machine i guess you don't care about that sort of stuff) but its very innovative and exotic in comparison to the boxy people carriers that ever other race has. and its fantastic peice of theming, strangely natural (whether you see them as juvernile lobsters on the gills of their mother or testicles) on somthing that is highly mechanical. its a reflection of the strange relationship that people have with technology in the 40kiverse, where it is treated as having a life of its own, rather than something that can be totally laid bare without destroying it.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

This thing looks like a twisted Combination of Khorne and slaanesh idea's....


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I am sure that the concept of the iron brotherhood is geard towards be ing a viable admech/darkmechanicus substitute. These models are just too good. Good find.


----------



## Widowmaker666 (Jul 30, 2008)

tomb spider with an autocannon :victory:


----------

